
Show HN: SCUNM-Text adventure engine. I was having fun while learning JavaScript - nenaza
https://github.com/jlvaquero/SCUNM
======
nenaza
As requested by nailer. Here you are a video of the demo:

[https://youtu.be/DKBtBOK7imI](https://youtu.be/DKBtBOK7imI)

------
nailer
This is cool but would be more HN-worthy if you added a video!

~~~
nenaza
Done ;)

[https://youtu.be/DKBtBOK7imI](https://youtu.be/DKBtBOK7imI)

